# Nymph seperation?



## mantis360 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi im wondering when to seperate chinese nymphs.I am asking this question because my chinese nymph ate another one at L1.

:shock:


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 28, 2007)

You can separate them as soon as possible but it will take lot of effort to do that. You can minimize cannibalism with plenty of fruit flies. I usually wait till they reach L4/L5 before separating them, less hassle as the number will reduce to at least half by then.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Yen's Right about that. Depending on how many you have they will decrease their numbers unbelievably. I had over 100 hatch out and put them into this 10 gal. tank with foliage, rocks, little dinosaurs (compliments of my nephews 7 and 12), climbing mesh, you name in an experiment to see how many would still survive. The idea was to decrease visibility or just clutter the environment to lessen contact with each other as a distraction device. After the numbers were around 50-60 and even counting the molting going on sporadically and the loads of fruit flies. I have them now separated and there are only like 12 that made it. Oh, not to mention I had to recycle some to my eldest female Chinese while awaiting crickets via online and then mail. So, those guys don't mess around they will off each other just because!!! :twisted:


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2007)

> Oh, not to mention I had to recycle some to my eldest female Chinese while awaiting crickets via online and then mail.


Oh that's really sad, but I understand.


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2007)

> You can separate them as soon as possible but it will take lot of effort to do that. You can minimize cannibalism with plenty of fruit flies. I usually wait till they reach L4/L5 before separating them, less hassle as the number will reduce to at least half by then.


There is your answer.


----------



## ubb (Apr 20, 2007)

Chinese mantis, L3


----------

